# Corsair Obsidian 650D



## Darksaber (May 21, 2011)

Corsair presents the love child of the Obsidian 800D and the Graphite 600T series. The result is certainly stunning, as the Obsidian 650D offers the best of both worlds, with excellent interior design and great exterior looks & functionality

*Show full review*


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2011)

Newegg got this for $169.99 with EMCKCJH34 code ends 7/18 and free shipping

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D (CC650DW-1) Black Ste...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sick, sick case. Would have loved to review it.

Really nice addition to the Obsidian series.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 12, 2011)

Great case! Has a better exterior imo than my graphite 600T and has the same extra awesome interior .


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 12, 2011)

Great looking case and very nice build overall.  The cutout behind the CPU is huge!

Wish I could find something like this with room for a 3x120 radiator, stuck with my HAF, but that's not really a bad thing.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 13, 2011)

Just ordered this case for 157$! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

ERazer said:


> Newegg got this for $169.99 with EMCKCJH34 code ends 7/18 and free shipping
> 
> Corsair Obsidian Series 650D (CC650DW-1) Black Ste...


Also an MIR that should bring it down to $149.99 

I'm really considering this case at that price, but still on the fence.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 13, 2011)

its rarely seeing cases that had very good cable management like this. corsair FTW!

but, did i missed something? where's the rear fan? ooo... i forgot, corsair did not include it..


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2011)

The window actually kinda destroys it for me. I don't like windows. Otherwise it looks awesome, even at €150.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2011)

Jonap_1st said:


> its rarely seeing cases that had very good cable management like this. corsair FTW!
> 
> but, did i missed something? where's the rear fan? ooo... i forgot, corsair did not include it..



There is a rear fan in the 650D and it is pictured many times in the review. Its removed later in the review since it doesnt clear the heatsink used.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> The window actually kinda destroys it for me. I don't like windows. Otherwise it looks awesome, even at €150.


I don't mind windows if they're simple, but I'm really not liking the over-sized grommet around this one.  If I get the case, I may remove it since there are still rivets anyways?

edit:  One of the main things deterring me from this case is the lack of a front dust filter.  I think I could find a 200mm fan filter, but I'd prefer an easily removable filter in the front panel.  If I can find a nice sheet of black filter material that could be cut to fit that removable mesh, then that would be a viable option.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2011)

Great review, I just ordered this case from ncix just off this review alone 
$159 and hope to have it tomorrow or by Friday at the latest


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, DS, can you do me a favor and measure that front removable panel?  I'd like to know it's height, width, and diagonal.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> There is a rear fan in the 650D and it is pictured many times in the review. Its removed later in the review since it doesnt clear the heatsink used.



i kinda missed it... so large or long heatsink probably not suitable this case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2011)

looks to me that the fan was removed as not to cause any problems with the cpu coolers air flow. But I think by looking the stock fan fits even with that cooler


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I don't mind windows if they're simple, but I'm really not liking the over-sized grommet around this one.  If I get the case, I may remove it since there are still rivets anyways?
> 
> edit:  One of the main things deterring me from this case is the lack of a front dust filter.  I think I could find a 200mm fan filter, but I'd prefer an easily removable filter in the front panel.  If I can find a nice sheet of black filter material that could be cut to fit that removable mesh, then that would be a viable option.



The front grill has a screen sandwiched between the mesh and the plastic frame that locks it into the case. 

Initially I thought it wouldn't do a great job filtering dust, but it actually keeps out the vast majority of it. Here is what mine looks like after a month of 24/7 running since its last cleaning- its definitely filtering something


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> The front grill has a screen sandwiched between the mesh and the plastic frame that locks it into the case.
> 
> Initially I thought it wouldn't do a great job filtering dust, but it actually keeps out the vast majority of it. Here is what mine looks like after a month of 24/7 running since its last cleaning- its definitely filtering something
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110713/DSC00242.jpg


Interesting.  I'm not sure why DS said there wasn't much of a filter.

Well, that settles it then.  Now I just need to convince my girlfriend to let me buy it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 13, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Interesting.  I'm not sure why DS said there wasn't much of a filter.
> 
> Well, that settles it then.  Now I just need to convince my girlfriend to let me buy it



But wait, you're Jesus! Don't you just wave your hand like a Jedi, and she ends up getting it for you? 


I liked the case when I had it, just reminded me way too much of the 600T, and with the Obsidian naming, I expected a bit more than a Graphite in Obsidian clothing


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> But wait, you're Jesus! Don't you just wave your hand like a Jedi, and she ends up getting it for you?


That is not a bad idea.  I'll give it a try 


sneekypeet said:


> I liked the case when I had it, just reminded me way too much of the 600T, and with the Obsidian naming, I expected a bit more than a Graphite in Obsidian clothing


Personally, I love the styling of the other Obsidians and thought the 600T seemed like a great case, except I hated the styling.  Also, I really don't want to replace my large and heavy case with another large and heavy case like the 700D or 800D, so this 650D seems absolutely perfect for me.  Still a little heavier and a little pricier than I'd like, even at $150 MIR, but I think those are small sacrifices for quality.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 14, 2011)

Copenhagen has a 650D for sale (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129475), couldnt hurt to PM him an offer- probably can get if for less than the AR price


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2011)

If i was buying a new case and had it down to the 600T in White or the 650D would it be down to just styling? Im pretty sure they use the same layout and the price is about the same in the UK. I think £120 is the price.

Great review of the 650D btw. They are brining out the cheaper Carbide series but styling isnt my thing though.


----------



## rainwilds (Jul 14, 2011)

Frick said:


> The window actually kinda destroys it for me. I don't like windows. Otherwise it looks awesome, even at €150.



Corsair has recently released a solid case side for those who don't like the window; i do.


----------



## rainwilds (Jul 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> The front grill has a screen sandwiched between the mesh and the plastic frame that locks it into the case.
> 
> Initially I thought it wouldn't do a great job filtering dust, but it actually keeps out the vast majority of it. Here is what mine looks like after a month of 24/7 running since its last cleaning- its definitely filtering something
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110713/DSC00242.jpg



I haven't taken the risk and went and got some DEMCi Flex filters.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 15, 2011)

I really do want one of these, damn my being poor.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2011)

rainwilds said:


> I haven't taken the risk and went and got some DEMCi Flex filters.



Link?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Link?


Demcifilter filters


----------



## dom99 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the style and practicality of this case, but for me if a case like this was dropped to £70-£80 then it would be a staggering success even if it has to be steel instead of aluminium. It might just be my empty pockets but £150 for a mid tower is a little pricey


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

dom99 said:


> I love the style and practicality of this case, but for me if a case like this was dropped to £70-£80 then it would be a staggering success even if it has to be steel instead of aluminium. It might just be my empty pockets but £150 for a mid tower is a little pricey



I agree, it's about $40-$50 above where it should be.


----------



## boredgunner (Jul 22, 2011)

Meh, Corsair cases would be decent if they cost much less.  As it stands, the only worthwhile ones are the 600T with mesh side panel and the Carbide series in my opinion.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 22, 2011)

boredgunner said:


> Meh, Corsair cases would be decent if they cost much less.  As it stands, the only worthwhile ones are the 600T with mesh side panel and the Carbide series in my opinion.



corsair never build cheap products. so far i rarely see pc cases that had great features, excellent build quality and impressive cable routing like this one..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Just bought it*

Just bought it and removed everything from my old school Thermaltake Armor and installed it in this case.  I like this case and everything about it was done right except a few small details.   The front fan is too loud and the case has cheap feet, one fell off the first time I slide it in my desk.   Also one more tiny knit picky thing, my front cover near the cut outs is off a bit.  It is off just a fraction and is not perfectly flush like the other side.  I realize this is picky but for 189.00 it should be perfect especially if it is new. It is not enough to take it back and most people would not notice it but I am picky very picky.  Other than those few things it is great and the good certainly outweighs the bad.  There is so much good here it isn't even close.    FYI, man I won't miss my heavy azz Armor but it is still in perfect condition 5 years later and  I mean perfect.  Still a very nice case but heavy as hell and no wire management at all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2011)

^ get ahold of Corsair support and let them know. I betcha they will send you out a new peice.
Heck I asked a question about the fan controller, and they ended up sending me a new controller. It's worth a shot and dont cost a thing... 

Oh and my case's front fan is really quiet on low setting.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> ^ get ahold of Corsair support and let them know. I betcha they will send you out a new peice.
> Heck I asked a question about the fan controller, and they ended up sending me a new controller. It's worth a shot and dont cost a thing...
> 
> Oh and my case's front fan is really quiet on low setting.



Yes on low so is mine but who wants low and is your case front panel slightly off.  The side near the power button is not flush.  If I'm looking at the case and run my finger tips across from right to left the side near the power button is protruding a mm or so and is not flush.  It is barely noticeable and I tried adjusting my case upgrade slot covers but it's the case frame.  I not sure it is worth the rebuild effort to return it because it is very minor but Corsair should have caught it.  I don't think a new aluminum cover will help I think they just made it this way.  It is still a super nice case but I'm picky that's why I went with Corsair.  Off to buy some super glue to put the foot back on.


Update, bent the front panel a bit, good as new, glued foot back on and all is good in the world.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 7, 2011)

well apparently the intake fan is a issue http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95966

The whine on high speed in the front fan is caused by the metal grate that is in front of the fan, the grate the fan is mounted to not the filter. I just cut mine out with some tin snips and now can run my front fan on high with zero whine. It is a listed mod on the forum took about 15 minutes with a good set of tin snips and a black paint pen to clean it up.  Silence is bliss.  After this mod my case is near perfect now and if I were a betting man Corsair will either add spacers to the new case front fan to move it way from the grate or remove this grate all together.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2011)

trt740 said:


> well apparently the intake fan is a issue http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95966
> 
> The whine on high speed in the front fan is caused by the metal grate that is in front of the fan, the grate the fan is mounted to not the filter. I just cut mine out with some tin snips and now can run my front fan on high with zero whine. It is a listed mod on the forum took about 15 minutes with a good set of tin snips and a black paint pen to clean it up.  Silence is bliss.  After this mod my case is near perfect now and if I were a betting man Corsair will either add spacers to the new case front fan to move it way from the grate or remove this grate all together.


Ah Im glad I dont have that problem.. You hacked the fan mount? What fan was included? Was it the black one with weird angles on the blades? I see ppl are using the clear lighted fan and thinking its the problem.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 8, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah Im glad I dont have that problem.. You hacked the fan mount? What fan was included? Was it the black one with weird angles on the blades? I see ppl are using the clear lighted fan and thinking its the problem.



Nope it's the grill making all that noise, I removed it with some tin snips and the ground the edges a bit to unsharpen the left overs and painted it with a flat black paint pen.  It is not my greatest work since steel is hard to grind down but it isn't bad plus you cannot see it at all because it is covered by the front face plate.  Corsair knows it is the problem that's why they stopped replacing the fan controller.  The top and front fan are identical but doesn't it strike you funny one is silent or near so on high and not the other,  well now both are silent on mine. ( or at least it doesn't have that whine). Turn your front fan on high and listen to your front fan, it is no different than mine it will whine with that grill on.  Read the thread I posted and several more on their forum.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 8, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Nope it's the grill making all that noise, I removed it with some tin snips and the ground the edges a bit to unsharpen the left overs and painted it with a flat black paint pen.  It is not my greatest work since steel is hard to grind down but it isn't bad plus you cannot see it at all because it is covered by the front face plate.  Corsair knows it is the problem that's why they stopped replacing the fan controller.  The top and front fan are identical but doesn't it strike you funny one is silent or near so on high and not the other,  well now both are silent on mine. ( or at least it doesn't have that whine). Turn your front fan on high and listen to your front fan, it is no different than mine it will whine with that grill on.  Read the thread I posted and several more on their forum.


I just got the fan controller last week and the top fan was never used. I pulled it out to house the radiator. Soo I never got to hear the top fan run... Well atm I do hear the front fan.. Im going to see if be placing small stick on circles I can disturb the air flow enough to silence the fan.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 8, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I just got the fan controller last week and the top fan was never used. I pulled it out to house the radiator. Soo I never got to hear the top fan run... Well atm I do hear the front fan.. Im going to see if be placing small stick on circles I can disturb the air flow enough to silence the fan.



All I did was clip the mesh wire out of the case body, not the removable filter with tin snips.  Then I took a dremmel and ground the remaining metal down a bit painted it with a flat black paint pen and covered the rough edges with some plastic c molding from auto zone. It looks factory and was cheap.  It really improved the fan noise.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 8, 2011)

trt740 said:


> All I did was clip the mesh wire out of the case body, not the removable filter with tin snips.  Then I took a dremmel and ground the remaining metal down a bit painted it with a flat black paint pen and covered the rough edges with some plastic c molding from auto zone. It looks factory and was cheap.  It really improved the fan noise.


Well thanks for the info, I'll need to take a closer look and see what I can come up with out cutting anything. Worse case is I need to cut but I'll see what happens. If I find a non cut solution I'll be sure and post a pic of my finding.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 8, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Well thanks for the info, I'll need to take a closer look and see what I can come up with out cutting anything. Worse case is I need to cut but I'll see what happens. If I find a non cut solution I'll be sure and post a pic of my finding.



You can try spacers on the screws just few mm or so and it won't whine. Here is the finished product with the grill removed


----------



## ctguy1955 (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a H100i for cooling but upgraded my mb to a Maximus VII Formula and I wanted
to be able to WC my MB as it has cross chill.

   I was lucky to be able to take the entire metal hard drive
tray, and move it to the three empty slots under the DVD.

  I just ordered a new 200mm Rad and Fan for the bottom right side of the case
and hope that I will be able to mount the new Rad with attached fan to the
bottom of the case as its the only place that is metal and not movable.
  I really like the 650 case and am very happy with it.


----------



## ctguy1955 (Aug 15, 2014)

I received the new Rad and Fan, but could not use the stock fan with the rad. I took out the
stock fan and installed the new fan and rad, but now have to order another Fan and
fan plate for the Phobya 200mm rad, and some M3 55mm screws to use the Shroud.

My temps went down and Im very happy !!!








 I just received my M3-55mm screws and cant wait for the new fan and adapter plate to come on Wednesday !!!!


----------



## ctguy1955 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just joined the 5.0 Club !!!!


----------

